# The official George W. Bush victory thread.



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

He has at least one more vote.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Two from my husband and I....he better win!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

God help us if he doesn't.


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

He got mine at 0700 hours, on my day off!! Go BUSH


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You guys should appreciate this (if not..sorry):

Human History:

Division of the human family into 2 distinct political groups began some12,000 years ago. Humans existed as members of small bands of nomadic hunter/gatherers. They lived on deer in the mountains in the summer &amp;
would go to the beach &amp; live on fish &amp; lobster in winter.

The 2 most important events in all of history were the invention of beer &amp; the invention of the wheel. The wheel was invented to get man to the beer. These were the foundation of modern civilization &amp; together were
the catalyst for the splitting of humanity into 2 distinct subgroups:
Liberals &amp; Conservatives.

Once beer was discovered it required grain &amp; that was the beginning of agriculture. Neither the glass bottle nor aluminum can were invented yet, so while our ancestors were sitting around waiting for them to be invented, they just stayed close to the brewery. That's how villages were formed.

Some men spent their days tracking &amp; killing animals to B-B-Q at night while they were drinking beer. This was the beginning of what is known as "the conservative movement."

Other men who were weaker &amp; less skilled at hunting learned to live off the conservatives by showing up for the nightly B-B-Q's &amp; doing the sewing, fetching &amp; grooming. This was the beginning of the Liberal
movement.

Some noteworthy liberal achievements include the domestication of cats,
the invention of group therapy &amp; group hugs &amp; the concept of Democratic
voting to decide how to divide the meat &amp; beer that conservatives provided.

Over the years conservatives came to be symbolized by the largest, most powerful land animal on earth, the elephant. Liberals are symbolized by
the jackass.

Modern liberals like imported beer (with lime added), but most prefer
white wine or imported bottled water. They eat raw fish but like their beef well done. Sushi, tofu, &amp; French food are standard liberal fare.
Another interesting revolutionary side note: most of their women have
higher testosterone levels than their men.

Most social workers, personal injury attorneys, journalists, dreamers in
Hollywood &amp; group therapists are liberals. Liberals invented the
designated hitter rule because it wasn't "fair" to make the pitcher also
bat.

Conservatives drink domestic beer. They eat red meat &amp; still provide for
their women. Conservatives are big-game hunters, rodeo cowboys,
lumberjacks, construction workers, medical doctors, police officers,
corporate executives, soldiers, athletes &amp; generally anyone who works productively outside government. Conservatives who own companies hire
other conservatives who want to work for a living.

Liberals produce little or nothing. They like to "govern" the producers
&amp; decide what to do with the production. Liberals believe Europeans are
more enlightened than Americans. That is why most of the liberals
remained in Europe when conservatives were coming to America. They crept
in after the Wild West was tame &amp; created a business of trying to get MORE for nothing.

Here ends today's lesson in world history.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

:L:


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

Go W !


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Just wanted to remind you all that your votes for W do not matter here in the liberal home state of John Kerry. But to see who wins the bigger picture will be interesting. No matter who wins no one can say that the best man won.
WRITE IN NADER 04


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm still voting for Bush. Whether it does any good or not in the Commonwealth, I will stand by my convictions.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Mom, Dad, my Bride, and Myself:
**Go W!*
*God I wish Cheney was 15 years and 18 quadruple by-passes younger...
He would have made a great President...

Please Lord, give us 4 more years...* [-o<


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I think that casting a vote in Mass for George W wont get him to carry the state, but it will lessen Kerrys margin of winning the state. I pray to god the rest of the country will be able to see Kerry as the liberal tax raising senator he is and keep him out of the white house. I just hope I dont wake up tommorow and hear three horrible words"

President Elect Kerry :shock:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See...that's why I live in CT...GO REPUBLICANS! (Even though I'm Independent).


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

kttref, 
From what I know of him, Chris Dodd is not much better. At least he didn't run for Prez.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

http://www.nytimes.com/ref/elections2004/2004President.html

Popular vote as of 19:20
*Bush 404,456 (56.2%)*
Kerry 309,918 (43.0%) 
Nader 2,875 (0.4%)


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

"We Will Not Waver; We Will Not Tire; We Will Not Falter; And We Will Not Fail. Peace And Freedom Will Prevail." 

Have Faith and GO W


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

I know he has at least 5 votes from myself and a few people I know.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

ExplSgt971 @ Tue 02 Nov said:


> I know he has at least 5 votes from myself and a few people I know.


Nope, 4 I am one of the people you know and I already said my vote LOL. :wink:


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, it's almost 5am and there still is no "official" winner, even though we know that The President will be re-elected. Seeing as I work 2300-0700 and have had the opportunity to listen to alot of the developments, here are some random observations:

- President Bush is going to win the popular vote by almost 3.7 million. In 2000 when Gore won the popular vote, he only won by 500,000 or so. The Democrats made a big stink back then about him being the popular choice and not paying any mind to the electoral college. I don't think the Democrats will be using the popular vote argument this time around.

- The democrats made a big point of focusing on how they registered so many new voters that, in their view, would push Kerry past Bush and not have a repeat of 2000. The new voters voted alright, they just voted for Bush. The Dems weren't expecting that.

- Over 10,000 people huddled in Copley Square for a "Victory Celebration" for Sen. Kerry for over 12 hours. It was cold, raw and raining a good portion of the night. Do you think Kerry would at least make an appearance? Nope. He sent out pretty boy Edwards to say the fight isn't over. (yeah right) The majority of those that got soaked and probably got pneumonia were the grass roots people that worked so hard for Kerry for so long. They helped register voters, worked the phones, donated money, held signs, all for no money. The egotistical bastard couldn't even show up and say Thanks?

- Man, the democrats are sore losers. To this day, they claim Bush stole the election in 2000 and he was "selected not elected" by the courts. Wait a sec, who initiated the lawsuits? Oh yeah, The democrats. They started out in the local courts in Florida. They got shot down. They moved up to the appeals courts in Florida, Sorry. They went to the Florida State Supreme Court, no chance. Ok, let's try the federal district courts!!! Florida district? Eh-Eh! One of these will pan out eventually. The Federal Circuit Court of Appeals? Sorry, try again. As we all know, the US Supreme Court finally heard the case and lo and behold, they came to the same decision as all of the other courts, Bush won. So, now they want to wait and see how Ohio turns out. Jeez! Show a little class and dignity as well as respect for the Office of the Presidency and do the honorable thing, concede.

- Finally, how many lawsuits are going to be filed in about 4 hours by Democratic lawyers who claim voter fraud and disenfranchisement (not sure if that's even a word?) etc. Give it up, you lost!

Advice for the democrats, start working on your Hilary Clinton signs for 2008.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

CNN projects Kerry gets NH

Kerry 332,553 50%
Bush(Incumbent) 323,319 49%

Bush (Incumbent) 58,273,795 51% *254* 
Kerry 54,748,060 48% *252*

It wasn't a total loss in MA either, although not what was needed there were over 30 towns that Bush won.

[web:3a17dd267e]http://www.masscops.com/bushwin.txt[/web:3a17dd267e]


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

TheFuzz357 @ Tue Nov 02 said:


> kttref,
> From what I know of him, Chris Dodd is not much better. At least he didn't run for Prez.


Fair enough. I don't mind Chris Dodd though. Better then the millionaire he was running against though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

Watching NECN and kerry "victory celebration stage" is being dismantled. unk: Ha Ha.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

2Blue4U @ Wed Nov 03 said:


> Watching NECN and kerry "victory celebration stage" is being dismantled. unk: Ha Ha.


I miss NECN and NESN....I thought Kerry was gonna be talking at 10:30, different stage maybe?

By the way, I'm the only one in my office that voted for Bush. I hate these people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

Well, its not like he is important any more. When the hotel reminds him that checkout time is 11 a.m. I'm sure he'll get the hint. As far as a stage is concerned, maybe the stage hands will let him use the lift gate on the moving truck.


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

All of the New England States are now blue states. N.H. has now join our sorry ranks.  but I am very proud of the 37% of the voters in Mass. who SEE THE LIGHT.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

NECN says its over, kerry has allegedly conceded. Its about time. See, I told you, check out time at the hotel was the push he needed.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Again, I congratulate President George W. Bush on his victory. I have been a strong Bush supporter since 2000, before I could vote. 

America has clearly spoken,we have peacefully picked a leader of the greatest nation on earth. Our country is strong,our nation is great and once again we proved to the world our constitution works. 

To the dems---I mean this sincerly. 
Your are loseing seats and offices for a reason. Your canadates are not in touch with America. Tom Daschelle should be a good slap for you to realize this. President said it best during the debates......"You have a canadate that makes Ted Kennedy look conservitive." You can not pick a canadate that barely has a record.If the dems want to regain seats,do not hi light FAR leftists like Kerry,Daschelle and Clinton. You have a potential gold mine in Obama out of Illinois being the minority leader,he will work together to bring the partys together and work together, not dig himself a deep trench on the far left.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

\/ :fun: :baby01: :baby13: :fu2: 

4 MORE YEARS!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup you're right. His speech is at 13:00. The hippies in my office are acting like it's the appocolypse. I hate stupid people.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

that's because now your hippie coworkers won't be able to grow marijuana, export it to France for secretly bribed Saddam blood money and then spend it funding free abortions for the lowest tax bracket :lol:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

although I am not a supporter of Kerry. I think the guy actually did the right thing in conceding and saving the country another election decision by the supreme court. Anyway enough of the sappy stuff. Thank God George W got another four years


----------



## geolopes (Nov 1, 2004)

Now that the show is over, lets get on with Falluja. There are a few thousand goat fucking savage terrorists needing killing right now. 4 more years W. Let's do Syria next right after the Iraqi elections. :twisted:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

STM, if you take a look at Barack Obama's voting record, you'll see that he makes Senator Kerry look like Ron Reagan: he truly is a bolshevik and a danger to the future of this country. Keep an eye on Obama...

Side note: Mr. Obama out-spent Alan Keyes. Mr. Keyes got 27% of the vote. Not bad for a guy that entered the race in August.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Really, from what I heard he was fairly moderate. Oh well, then again I did hear that on Al Geezera's american affiliate -----CBS.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

As I heard on the radio this morning (to the tune of who let the dogs out):

"Who's in the White House? Bush! Bush!Bush!Bush!"


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Bush and Cheney's victory speech was great. Anyway I come from mostly DEMOCRAT family and let me tell you the whining has already started. I havent even talked to my liberal aunt and uncle who live in the burbs that is gonna be good for a laugh. Anyway thank god 4 more years :lol:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

For those of you that must contend with socialist kinsmen, buy a copy of Ann Coulter's new book: " How to talk to a liberal (if you must)"! You may want to purchase multiple copies and give them as Christmas gifts to your leftist relatives and friends. 8) 

And, every chance you get, make sure you refer to their political preference as "socialist" rather than "liberal": call them what they really are...rub their noses in it! It's great fun at holiday celebrations, family reunions...you name it! Who knows...you may even ignite a proper "saxon blood-feud"! :twisted:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

dcs,

that is a pretty good idea about giving the book at christmas time. Like I said thank god 4 more years


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Check this out... I think this is interetsting when you get to look at the picture of the county breakdown in the United States.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Fri Nov 05, 17:15"]For those of you that must contend with socialist kinsmen, buy a copy of Ann Coulter's new book: " How to talk to a liberal (if you must)"! You may want to purchase multiple copies and give them as Christmas gifts to your leftist relatives and friends. 8)

And, every chance you get, make sure you refer to their political preference as "socialist" rather than "liberal": call them what they really are...rub their noses in it! It's great fun at holiday celebrations, family reunions...you name it! Who knows...you may even ignite a proper "saxon blood-feud"! :twisted:

*My book is in the mail. My free gift with my subscription to Human Events. It also includes the World's Most Dangerous Liberals playing cards.*

I don't know about you but one of the highlights of my week is when Ann's new article is posted each Thursday.

" We should invade their countries, Kill their leaders and convert them to christianity." Ann Coulter Sept. 2001


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Americans flock to Canada's immigration Web site 
Fri November 05, 2004 01:30 PM ET

By David Ljunggren 
OTTAWA (Reuters) - The number of U.S. citizens visiting Canada's main immigration Web site has shot up six-fold as Americans flirt with the idea of abandoning their homeland after President George W. Bush's election win this week.

"When we looked at the first day after the election, November 3, our Web site hit a new high, almost double the previous record high," immigration ministry spokeswoman Maria Iadinardi said on Friday.

On an average day some 20,000 people in the United States log onto the Web site, www.cic.gc.ca -- a figure which rocketed to 115,016 on Wednesday. The number of U.S. visits settled down to 65,803 on Thursday, still well above the norm.

Bush's victory sparked speculation that disconsolate Democrats and others might decide to start a new life in Canada, a land that tilts more to the left than the United States.

Would-be immigrants to Canada can apply to become permanent resident, a process that often takes a year. The other main way to move north on a long-term basis is to find a job, which requires a work permit.

But please spare the sob stories.

Asked whether an applicant would be looked upon more sympathetically if they claimed to be a sad Democrat seeking to escape four more years of Bush, Iadinardi replied: "There would be no weight given to statements of feelings."

Canada is one of the few major nations with an large-scale immigration policy. Ottawa is seeking to attract between 220,000 and 240,000 newcomers next year.

"Let's face it, we have a population of a little over 32 million and we definitely need permanent residents to come to Canada," said Iadinardi. "If we could meet (the 2005) target and go above it, the more the merrier."

But right now it is too early to say whether the increased interest will result in more applications.

"There is no unusual activity occurring at our visa missions (in the United States). Having someone who intends to come to Canada is not the same as someone actually putting in an application," said Iadinardi.

"We'll only find out whether there has been an increase in applications in six months."

The waiting time to become a citizen is shorter for people married to Canadians, which prompted the birth of a satirical Web site called www.marryanamerican.ca.

The idea of increased immigration by unhappy Americans is triggering some amusement in Canada. Commentator Thane Burnett of the Ottawa Sun newspaper wrote a tongue-in-cheek guide to would-be new citizens on Friday.

"As Canadians, you'll have to learn to embrace and use all the products and culture of Americans, while bad-mouthing their way of life," he said.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

mkpnt, never subscribed to that magazine (though I have heard of it). I have subscribed to National Review since 1984 or so...I've also had subscriptions with Chronicles, and Reason...there is not enough time for all the reading (it requires a little more concentration than, say, People, or Crime/New speak/US News and World Distort).

I do get the Washington Times National Weekly Edition...as I've said before, it's worth it for the editorials alone!

And, check out this link:

Ludwig Von Mises Institute


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

I used to subscribe to National Review until they dropped Ann Coulter in September 2001.
The whole "invade their countries, kill their leaders, and convert them to christianity" thing scared them away. I don't know why.
She now writes for Human Events.
www.humaneventsonline.com


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

stm4710 @ 06 Nov 2004 16:24 said:


> Americans flock to Canada's immigration Web site
> Fri November 05, 2004 01:30 PM ET
> 
> By David Ljunggren
> ...


*This is the best news I have heard all week! I think if all the Anti-Bush people don't move there on their own they should be forced out of the country.*


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Americans flock to Canada's immigration Web site 
Fri November 05, 2004 01:30 PM ET

*This is the best news I have heard all week! I think if all the Anti-Bush people don't move there on their own they should be forced out of the country.*

*I found an article with a better idea we should just expel the blue states.*
www.humaneventsonline.com/article.php?id=5652

*The language of Barry Goldwater, 1964 Republican presidential nominee that still rings true:*

*"Sometimes I think this country would be better off if we could just saw off the eastern seaboard and let it float out to sea."*


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

mkpnt @ 07 Nov 2004 09:22 said:


> Americans flock to Canada's immigration Web site
> Fri November 05, 2004 01:30 PM ET
> 
> *This is the best news I have heard all week! I think if all the Anti-Bush people don't move there on their own they should be forced out of the country.*
> ...


 :L:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Those crazy Dems just can't make up their minds! If they're not leaving for Canada, they're killing themselves! :lol: (no sympathy from me for stupidy)

Yahoo.com News story

Man Shoots, Kills Himself at Ground Zero

NEW YORK - A 25-year-old man from Georgia who was apparently distraught over President Bush's re-election shot and killed himself at ground zero. Andrew Veal's body was found Saturday morning inside the off-limits site, said Steve Coleman, a spokesman for the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey. A shotgun was found nearby, but no suicide note was found, Coleman said.

Veal's mother said her son was upset about the result of the presidential election and had driven to New York, Gus Danese, president of the Port Authority Police Benevolent Association, told The New York Times in Sunday's editions.

Friends said Veal worked in a computer lab at the University of Georgia and was planning to marry.

"I'm absolutely sure it's a protest," Mary Anne Mauney, Veal's supervisor at the lab, told The Daily News. "I don't know what made him commit suicide, but where he did it was symbolic."

Police were investigating how Veal entered the former World Trade Center site, which is protected by high fences and owned by the Port Authority.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

That explains why GWB was singing Queen today...

"And another one gone, and another one gone, Another one bites the dust, Hey, I'm gonna get you too, Another one bites the dust"

Yes, I can be an insensitive bastard. :evil:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

:L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Can anyone tell me why the Baldwins, Rosie O'donnell, Barbara streisand ,Kim Basinger
and the rest of these jackasses are still in the country? I thought they were all gonna 
move in '00 when Bush won his first term. Canada is await'in.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

They're not going anywhere, but I wish they would! Send Eddie Vedder packing too, but someone tell him I want my money back first!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)




----------

